# Press Release: donate to the Skyscraper Museum and have it doubled!



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

The Skyscraper Museum has received a YEAR-END CHALLENGE! A trustee will match last-minute donations to the Museum up to $25,000!

So, don't take the chance that Congress will limit charitable deductions in 2013! GIVE NOW and double your impact!! Make your
contribution online here or call our office any day through December 31st, 10am-6pm: +1 212.945.6324.

What's up for 2013? Opening in late February, THE WOOLWORTH BUILDING @ 100 celebrates the centennial of downtown's great Gothic tower. If you love the Woolworth Building, you can also help to support this exhibition with your end-of-year gift. All donations of $100 or more will be named in the credits on our gallery walls and on our website!


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd like to donate $1000000 but i dont want my name shown in the credit. I'll donate 99$ only.


----------

